

Apple’s vision of the future - vincentchan
https://medium.com/tech-talk/195ba342fa2c

======
pedalpete
But isn't iBeacons just Apple's branded name of Bluetooth LE? And therefore,
isn't this the same vision of the future as all the other manufacturers
building Bluetooth LE into their devices?

